# Need betting tips and advice



## technohive (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new here. I would like to get your advice.  I got a free $50 no deposit bonus at bet OT. I wanted to see if they paid, but I have lost the free $50.  I am thinking of depositing there and get the 400% moneybooker special that they have. Has anyone heard of them?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 6, 2008)

You already made a thread on that at "advertisements"
I'm pretty sure you know how they work


----------

